# Tahoe or bust!



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

_March 25, 2012
*Snow report: Lake Tahoe ski resorts could receive 3 feet of snow this week*
There is a chance of a foot of snow dropping on Tuesday night and perhaps 1-2 more feet arriving on Friday and Saturday, which means the current batch of storms could produce 3 feet of fresh snow.
Don’t expect many bluebird days at Lake Tahoe ski resorts early this week and perhaps extending into the weekend. There is a good chance of snow every day through Saturday, which is great news for skiing and snowboarding enthusiasts. ***_
Link: http://www.examiner.com/skiing-in-s...eceive-3-feet-of-snow-this-week#ixzz1qBQZlssz

Hey, it's ok to dream....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZULM69DIw&feature=related


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2012)

One of my ski buddies that I skied with this week is going to Squaw with his family next week. His wife's sister lives & works there so accomodations & skiing cost squat. Such a deal!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

Doesn't Trekchick live out there? She must be loving this.


----------



## britneylopez (Mar 12, 2013)

@steamboat1  wow your ski buddy is really lucky, they would save a lot on their trip since they already have a free accommodation. If only we have a big budget we would come back next week for another ski trip to Tahoe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Legal plant and great skiing what not to like about Tahoe?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Legal plant and great skiing what not to like about Tahoe?



The fact that it can and will go months on end without snowing more than a foot in dead of winter?

With that said its a pretty fantastic place with terrain that rocks my world, I may very well do another season there...not sure quite yet


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

snoseek said:


> The fact that it can and will go months on end without snowing more than a foot in dead of winter?
> 
> With that said its a pretty fantastic place with terrain that rocks my world, I may very well do another season there...not sure quite yet



Well I been on vacation to SLC a lot of the last 10 years( not since economy crashed 3 years ago and my boss cut salary) so maybe next vacation to the West will be Lake Tahoe, and if no snow I can just go entertain myself with gambling and other fun vices.


----------

